

Herb Sutter: Design for Manycore Systems - ssp
http://www.drdobbs.com/high-performance-computing/219200099

======
fierarul
It might be just me but this august 2009(?!) article is stating the obvious.

Let's put this another way: "design for the state of the art systems".

------
eli_s
Article mentions:

 _'The only thing I can foresee that could prevent the widespread adoption of
manycore mainstream systems in the next decade would be a complete failure to
find and build some key parallel killer apps'_

I'm no expert in this area, but aren't there a lot of graphics problems that
are easily parallelized? Given that gaming is now mainstream I'd imagine the
first set of killer apps to be game related.

~~~
herdrick
Good point, plus they are well motivated to improve performance and typically
are on the cutting edge.

Who else does a lot of tech innovation? Since on the server side this relates
to cost / page view I'd guess the super-competitive porn industry will do some
of it.

And of course keep an eye on the functional programmers. With parallelized map
and filter we can do a lot...

~~~
tansey
Also, just about everything Google does is highly parallelizable.

~~~
pmiller2
That's mostly because Google chooses to do only things that are highly
parallelizable. Given the number of servers they own, I can't say that's a bad
choice, either.

